# FreeBSD does not boot on AMD64



## penna (Aug 3, 2010)

I am very new to FreeBSD and I have recently installed FreeBSD 8.0 on my HP Pavilion (DV 2000, AMD turion) laptop. After the installation I am facing a unique problem. The booting process hangs while loading /boot/defaults/loader i.e. after the boot2 prompt. However, I have figured out a workaround in order to boot the system. The steps that I use are as follows:
1) After pressing the power (on) button, I press SPACEBAR.
2) I get the following prompt.

```
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/loader
       boot:
```
3) I just copy the default value (0:ad(0,a)/boot/loader) onto the prompt and press ENTER.
4) System boots normally.

I don't know why above steps work. I have not touched /boot/defaults/loader.conf. I will really appreciate any help to resolve this issue.

Thank you,
Penna.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

Have a look in /boot/loader.conf if it exists. If it doesn't exist, that's fine. It means nothing 'extra' will get loaded. If it does exist there may be an error in it.


----------



## penna (Aug 4, 2010)

My /boot/loader.conf has following lines:


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
#if_bwi_load="YES"
#wlan_wep_load="YES"
#wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
#wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


----------

